# Epididymitis



## keawyed (Jul 8, 2004)

For about the last 18 months I have had very tender testicles. I know that they are sensitive things anyway, but this is more than normal. So much so, that when I just 'catch' them with my hand, I wince. Or when the wife goes near them(sorry to appear crude)
About 3 months ago, I was still not happy so I took myself into A&E. I had previously been investigating this on the Internet and found that I suffered from Epididymitis. The young girl in A&E checked me over and within 5 minutes, stated that indeed she thought I had Epididymitis. She gave me a course of Ciproflaxcin ( I think that was how it was spelt!) and a referral for an Ultrasound. The tablets didn't work, suffice to say.
Yesterday I went to see my GP about the Ultrasound results, which I knew were fine. He is now recommending me to a Urologist.I have previously been to see a Urologist and had 2 Ultrasounds...both fine.
What is Epididiymitis?
How did I get it?
I have been diagnosed with a low sperm count...is this because of the Epididiymitis?
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nikita (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Keawyed,

So sorry to hear you are in pain. I think epididymis is the tube which leads to the penis where sperm matures. Epididymis is when this area is inflamed due to infection or scarring from previous surgery. I think it can be unblocked or sperm can be extracted (sorry tried to think of a better word!). From what I have read this condition can reduce sperm count and also effect the shape and structure of sperm produced. Im no expert but my DH and I have been trying for a while and just found out he has 4% morphology and he suspects this might be from an epididymis infection when he was younger.

If you are sure this is what you have I would try and see a specialist in this area who also has experiece with fertility. Don't worry they can do wonders today .... at least thats what we are hoping.

all the best - I'll let you know if I find out anymore.

Nat


----------



## keawyed (Jul 8, 2004)

Nat,
many thanks for your reply.
Forunately I am in private health care through work, so although on the NHS it would take 3 months to see a 'specialist', they have offered to pay for 2 sessions with a consultant.
Hopefully my doctor will recommend a good urologist and will get it sorted out.
Have gone through 2 unsucessful treatments of ICSI, so don't want to pay again if this can be treated.
Good luck to you and your husband in the future, whatever it holds for you.
Regards,
Craig


----------



## confused (Jun 9, 2004)

I thought I had that. And the docs were unsure. You needs steroids and an antibiotic to be safe. And start taking vitamins. Its tough I know but hang in there.


----------



## keawyed (Jul 8, 2004)

Confused,
thanks for replying.
Did you get a full clean bill of health?
Did the docs say that it could possibly affect your sperm count?
My wife and I have already been through ICSI twice unsuccessfully, so if I it can be cleared up then we would be over the moon.

Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.
You could send me a Private Message if you wish.
Regards,
Craig


----------



## confused (Jun 9, 2004)

I did a home test count a week ago. And it came out above 20mil. 

Take the meds. Epididymitus can cause sperm to spill into your blood stream causing your body to consider them a foreign object. Right now I am dealing with my wifes blocked tube issue.

I still might have a liquefaction issue, that I could not test. But the doc said that that is part of what the steroids where for.

But he felt I had an infection at one point or another. Get a good mens multi vitamin first. Dont do the marylin Glenville stuff unless the regular vitamins dont cut it.

Good Luck I am in the same boat as you both of us are sub fertile. I am just not sure if I am ok now. Have to do another test. But when I have more time we can talk in private.

Hang in there bud.


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

confused,
where did you get the home test from? sounds quite handy to have
thanks
shelleyxx


----------



## confused (Jun 9, 2004)

You can get it online. Rite Aid pharmacy had it for 29.99 and it had two tests. Wish I could say more but gotta run. Its easy though.


----------

